# Thinking about job in infantry



## Army_kid (20 Jul 2004)

Hello everybody, im thinking about joining the army reserves when i am 16, i think that it would be a very rewarding and interesting job plan when i am 16 i will be in grade 10, and seeing how reserves is part time i think i will be able to attend to both in the daily cycle? but when i finish highschool i will want to be an infantry soldier :warstory:. if anyone can give me information on getting ready, and recruitment information i would highly appreaciate it,thankyou


----------



## Maverick (20 Jul 2004)

I believe you have to have Grade 10 to join... but thats for Regular force... not sure about Reserves but otherwise its a great start especially the reseveres while ur in highschool. keeps you out of trouble, helps you focus more, and chicks dig it lol.
Be dedicated to both school and reserves and you'll do well but dont rule out college or university, also very valuable but its not for everyone.

Your on your way Kid


----------



## Ender57 (20 Jul 2004)

You can join the reserves when you are 16 and it's a great idea to try out the reserves when you are younger so you know if you want to go into the regular force after high school. But as it was said before don't let being in the reserves take priority over you're schooling or what you decide to do after high school.


----------



## Army_kid (20 Jul 2004)

ok thank's im looking forward to it, and ofcourse i will keep focus on schooling aswell because if i dont then i wont get very far with out it,
and thats in 2 years that i will be 16 so i will keep in shape and gain some, right now im doing 1500meters for practuise does anybody have any advice for strengthening my endurance and physical strength?


----------



## jonsey (20 Jul 2004)

Have you thought about doing the Co-op program? Some units offer a program where you go to school as normal in the morning, but you take the Reserve BMQ course in the afternoon (monday-friday) and you earn two credits towards your high-school diploma, and I believe they also pay you. 

So, getting paid to take the afternoon off school, getting to do funky stuff like use military equipment (assault rifles, machine guns, LAW's, grenades), and earning credits for your diploma.


----------



## Army_kid (20 Jul 2004)

yeah thats a good idea thanks i never would have thought of that, hehe 
sorry for repeating myself but can anyone give me some advice for incresing my endurance? because after 1.5kilometers im out of breath allready :dontpanic:


----------



## Army_kid (20 Jul 2004)

sorry i should have added this in my last reply what is the criteria for the physical part of BMQ
so i know what to work on untill then


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Jul 2004)

Check the fitness links in the Recruiting FAQ.

Also, here is the official page (Physical Fitness Guide for Applicants to the Canadian Forces):
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx


----------



## jonsey (21 Jul 2004)

Increasing endurance? Probably just keep running, but check these out

Preparing for Fitness Test    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13029.0
Physical Fitness - March Training   --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/12826.0
Running Self assessment    --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17637/post-83483.html
Running      --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13613.0.html
Training for Running  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13120.0.html
Ruck Marching  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13745.0.html
Jogging and Cardiovascular  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/13576.0.html


From the FAQ


----------



## Army_kid (21 Jul 2004)

thank's for the links, I would like an opinion for just starting my current number of pushups is 160 my situps are 250 and my fastest running speed
is 25km I can run 1.5kilometers in about 7 minutes jogging but I need to work on that, I am only 14 right now so by the time im taking the test do you think if I wer to practuise everyday or every other day i would be able to acheive higher than standerd criteria??? :dontpanic:


----------



## K. Ash (21 Jul 2004)

Your only 14 so I mean over time you will get stronger. But in the mean time do so many pushups and situps everyday and start running everyday and before long you will find a huge difference.


----------



## Army_kid (21 Jul 2004)

ok man thanks ill do that,i think my martial arts will help me aswell  ;D


----------



## K. Ash (21 Jul 2004)

there ya go....can't go wrong with that type of discipline...good luck!


----------



## Army_kid (22 Jul 2004)

yup lol its toughend me up a bit i used to be a timid little boy now im not scared of everything lol been in for allmost a year,


----------



## Army_kid (22 Jul 2004)

Oh and another thing is there any sertain credits i have to get in highschool to get into it?


----------



## atticus (22 Jul 2004)

Like Mavrick said all you need is grade ten for 031 infantry. If your in Alberta that is 33 credits unless its changed since I've been in Highschool.


----------



## Sappo (22 Jul 2004)

160 pushups...?


over the course of what??


----------



## Army_kid (22 Jul 2004)

ok thanks, i can do 160 pushups in about 3 to 4 minutes


----------



## JBP (22 Jul 2004)

No special credits, what you need is 16 credits in total, no matter what they are. If your joining when your 16, you'll also need to get your parent/guardian's signature because technically you're not an "adult" yet.

So, grade 10, talk to someone in the office in your highschool about the co-op program and if they have one for the military there, if so, do it, it rocks if you think your still up to it. Also martial arts is great, gives you discipline and gets you used to learning how to use your body.

If you do really good in highschool you can start in the ROTP (Regular Officer Training Program), in which you would begin training to join the Canadian Armed Forces as an Officer Cadet and thereafter training and officer of 2nd Left-Tenant status. With the ROTP you have to go to Royal Canadian Military College (In Kingston, Ont) or go to University where you live. You have to have university to be an officer, keep that in mind. If your this young and this interested you should go in to be an officer! More $, more responsibility, more pressure, command troops etc. Be an Infantry officer if your sure you want to be in the Infantry. Anyway, goodluck!

Joe


----------



## Army_kid (22 Jul 2004)

thankyou for all your help guys ive wanted to be in the millitary sinse i was small! and now i have a better understanding of what i need to do untill then and then also, and i know i need my partent gaurdian signature my parents will be glad to  and thanks again


----------

